# Deadly Snakes



## mauesha (Jun 27, 2006)

Hiya's
I'm relatively new to this community and was wondering why people keep venomous/deadly snakes? Surely you cant hold them and give them cuddles etc?


----------



## peterescue (Jun 27, 2006)

why do people keep fish or birds?


----------



## zulu (Jun 27, 2006)

mauesha said:


> Hiya's
> I'm relatively new to this community and was wondering why people keep venomous/deadly snakes? Surely you cant hold them and give them cuddles etc?


 If you want to hold and cuddle something get a bunny rabbit or boyfriend


----------



## Australis (Jun 27, 2006)

I keep plants, enjoy them even if i cant cuddle them.  

Like Peter said with keeping fish, and remember people keep deadly native fish also.


Matt


----------



## munkee (Jun 27, 2006)

It's the interest in the animal, its behaviour/looks/personality/etc. Some keep them for the 'cool' factor of a deadly animal as a pet, some for display enclosures (a death adder enclosure or two would be a lovely addition to my lounge suit ). 

I'm sure most do it to learn more about the animals they are interested in. 

Matt what deadly native fish do you mean?


----------



## JasonL (Jun 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: Deadly Snakes*

Most people keeps herps because it interests them, I keep alot of geckoes and many of them I can't touch. Although I do know someone who cuddles his taipans but thats another story. :wink:


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 27, 2006)

Even some of the deadliest ones tame down extremely well, as I'm sure some on here will most certainly agree. While there are always risks involved with doing this sort of thing (handling vens), there are many more risks out in the wider world which we all seem oblivious to. Some of the most tolerant snakes to handling I’ve seen have been tiger snakes of all things. So yes, if you’re mad enough, you can cuddle your inland taipan etc :lol:


----------



## Australis (Jun 27, 2006)

munkee said:


> Matt what deadly native fish do you mean?



For example, Fresh and Saltwater Stone fish


Matt


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 27, 2006)

...oh and Carp! :lol:


----------



## Australis (Jun 27, 2006)

moosenoose said:


> ...oh and Carp! :lol:




Yes watch out for those nasty Carp!!


----------



## the_brad (Jun 27, 2006)

i only have cateroy 1, so for now i only keep red belies untill i up grade and can keep adders and feirce snakes (my fav) I dont keep them for the cool factor in fact i have freinds come over to look at my collection who arnt herpers and i wont mention the vens to save controversy, i keep them for my pleasure and fasination


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Jun 27, 2006)

This is a good question IMO.

I mean, they may calm down eventually, but what about before they do and there is always a risk, even the tamest python can lash out if it feels like doing so. Having said that, the only thing stopping me from starting the ball rolling on keeping venomous snakes is my kids, I would never have something so deadly in my home until my youngest child is old enough to fully comprehend the danger (this won't be for at least 10 years), but they are beautiful creatures and I can definately see the attraction of keeping them.

Do you guys that own them free handle without any kind of protection?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 27, 2006)

> Do you guys that own them free handle without any kind of protection?


 :lol: 
i have a tiger that loves a cuddle, and a python that would eat my face ..
tigers make the best display, imo, except for the smell,,
so many colors and active during the day..great poisonalities to,,
pythons come out at night and would prefer to sit on a log or in a hide for days, still love them all though
baz


----------



## mauesha (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: RE: Deadly Snakes*



peterescue said:


> why do people keep fish or birds?



Generally - fish and birds dont kill people


----------



## mauesha (Jun 27, 2006)

the_brad said:


> i only have cateroy 1, so for now i only keep red belies untill i up grade and can keep adders and feirce snakes (my fav) I dont keep them for the cool factor in fact i have freinds come over to look at my collection who arnt herpers and i wont mention the vens to save controversy, i keep them for my pleasure and fasination



Red bellies are beautiful snakes, but what happens if you get bitten?


----------



## mauesha (Jun 27, 2006)

zulu said:


> mauesha said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya's
> ...



Nah, I'll stick to girls thanx =)


----------



## mauesha (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: Deadly Snakes*



JasonL said:


> Most people keeps herps because it interests them, I keep alot of geckoes and many of them I can't touch. Although I do know someone who cuddles his taipans but thats another story. :wink:



Why cant you touch your geckoes?


----------



## munkee (Jun 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Deadly Snakes*

Hmmm never heard of stonefish being kept outside of pulic aquariums. Interesting pet though, Lion fish too depending on how you thought about them. 

Carp are lethal animals jumping out of the water at you with big teeth and attacking you ........ or did I dream it? 

If a red belly bit you you would get sick and be rushed to hospital. No deaths of adults from red belly bites have ever been recorded. Still a nasty bite though. Basically because people find the venomous species interesting because they are different. Like I am interested in death adders because of how significantly different they are in appearance and behaviour to the pythons that I keep.


----------



## NinaPeas (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: RE: Deadly Snakes*



mauesha said:


> peterescue said:
> 
> 
> > why do people keep fish or birds?
> ...



except stone fish and cassowarys


----------



## SurrealReptiles (Jun 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Deadly Snakes*

There are quite a few venomous fish and fish that could give you a nice little "wallop".

-Electric catfish (Heard they can hurt)
-Stonefish (Very dangerous)
-Walking catfish (Venomous spines)
-Tandunus Catfish (Venomous spine)

They are all being kept in Australian household aquariums


----------



## Australis (Jun 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Deadly Snakes*

There is a kind of fresh water "stone fish" in my area,, i thought it was a Redneck myth until i saw all the warning signs around a local creek.


Matt


----------



## Deano (Jun 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Deadly Snakes*

All elapid species are a different class snake, I would rather the elapid species to pythons and colubrids, I think there absolutely stunning looking!!


----------



## peterescue (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: RE: Deadly Snakes*



mauesha said:


> peterescue said:
> 
> 
> > why do people keep fish or birds?
> ...



generally, neither do Australian elapids but there are always incidences.
People keep bees and they account for more deaths than snakes. 
I was using your criteria of cuddlability.


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Deadly Snakes*

I drive a car, I live in a house where deadly electricity runs through the walls of every room and through cables within each room, I have knives in my kitchen, I walk down the street among people with unknown intentions, and so do hyper-protective parents etc. I keep elapids, I don't freehandle and I expect that if my life is cut short unexpectedly, it is much, much, much more likely to be due to one of the first few examples of my 'crazy risk taking behaviour' than the snakes.

Okay, so I don't freehandle elapids (any more  ), but then again, I rarely freehandle any of my non venomous snakes and as others will point out, I don't freehandle my pot plants either. Some people collect stamps or paintings and absolutely love their collection, some people are birdwatchers and despite loving birds dearly and getting untold joy from them, they may rarely or never touch one.

So why keep elapids? For me, it's because they're fascinating and they're beautiful.

Here are some Death Adder pictures, maybe they'll convince you.




























I should say, there are certainly a lot of people keeping them for the wrong reasons. Some of the motivations which lead people to elapids, (or sometimes similarly even non venomous snakes) which I think are invalid are the desire to overcome fear, trying to prove that you're 'tough' ("look at me, I'm freehandling a deadly snake, I'm such a man") or feeling that it's just expected that if you've been into snakes for a while you'll move on to elapids. I'm certainly not going to try to encourage anyone to take up elapid keeping or handling, but there are good reasons for some people to do so and if they're willing and capable of doing it safely, I think that's wonderful. I don't think there is anything more special about highly venomous elapids than Children's pythons (I keep Children's pythons too and they're some of my favourite animals), but some people like plants, some like cars, some like fish, some like pythons, some like frogs, some like elapids, etc etc etc.


----------



## JEZ (Jun 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Deadly Snakes*

IMO People enjoy there animals differently, it's not always about handling etc.

But in regards to owning vens...........It's not like you can rock up to a reptile store and just purchase a ven just like that, there is a process...It's not like a child/inexperienced person can get a ven just as easy any other reptile!!

Personally I don't plan on adding any vens to my collection but I still admire them, they're beautiful snakes. I also admire/respect ppl with them in their own collections....my hat off to them (if keeping for the right reasons). 8) 

It's all about respect of the animal and using common sense!!

Great pics Sdaji too.....Beautiful Adder


----------



## the_brad (Jun 27, 2006)

Sure mishap can happen but normaly its because you are being irisponsible and showing of. If im not confident with a ven i wont go throwing it around when mates come over, just take it easy when no one is around and get some confidents with the animal. I havnt been bittin before and i "dont plan" on it but ther are serious risk


----------



## Deano (Jun 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Deadly Snakes*

Unbelievable mate, those pics look great!!!


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Deadly Snakes*

JEZ: I was keeping tiger snakes as a teenager after having kept Children's pythons (two) for a year and two hatchling carpets for a few months. The laws aren't the same everywhere! :shock: I think Tasmania and Victoria are the only places where that can happen (at least legally), although I'm not sure if the regulations have changed since then. I used to think it was good having laws which relied on people using their own judgement when it comes to their own safety, but unfortunately, if someone is bitten by their pet elapid, they aren't just risking their own safety, they're risking everyone elses' right to keep venomous snakes, so I support the systems which require people to gain more experience first. About ten years ago I knew people in their early teens keeping highly venomous elapids, which is arguably inappropriate. It's not just venomous animals which are of concern though. In Victoria, a 16 year old kid can legally walk into a pet store and buy an adult lace monitor or scub python!


----------



## Australis (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Deadly Snakes*



JEZ said:


> But in regards to owning vens...........It's not like you can rock up to a reptile store and just purchase a ven just like that, there is a process...It's not like a child/inexperienced person can get a ven just as easy any other reptile!!




It seems pretty easy to get a licence to keep a Ven in Victoria without experience. Just the Cash to upgrade the licence.


Matt


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Deadly Snakes*

Deano: glad you like them, here are some more 

Death Adder lure (they come in several colours, this one is yellow/orange, some are black, the adder in the last picture has a white lure).


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Deadly Snakes*

nice pics sdaji.
and for mauesha i keep vens becasue it helps me pick up chicks!!



ok so dont keep vens.


----------



## JEZ (Jun 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Deadly Snakes*

Sorry I didn't realise it was that easy to get vens... :shock: I looked into it ages ago and i thought it was more difficult!! 

I definately agree on the more experience factor b4 owning vens!

Again .......beautiful shots Sdaji!!!


----------



## Deano (Jun 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Deadly Snakes*

Great shots Sdaji, thanks for sharing mate!!!


----------



## JasonL (Jun 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Deadly Snakes*



> Why cant you touch your geckoes?


Some geckoes (mainly the velvets) are look at only, if I got one of my Robust Vevets out, it would drop its tail, run up my arm, jump off my shoulder and take me a couple of days to find it if i'm lucky!!


> There is a kind of fresh water "stone fish" in my area,, i thought it was a Redneck myth until i saw all the warning signs around a local creek.


These are the scorpionfishes (Scorpaenidae). Three species occur in Australia / NG region with the best known one being the Bullrout (Notesthes robusta) these fish can live in salt and fresh water, although mostly found in fresh and brackish water. They have a extremely painfull sting but won't kill you, (unless you drown because of the pain). I used to keep one of these in my Bass tank, they are fantastic fish.


----------



## Glimmerman (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Deadly Snakes*



Thor1 said:


> nice pics sdaji.
> and for mauesha i keep vens becasue it helps me pick up chicks!!
> 
> 
> ...



What do you say..... "Come home and I'll show you my venom glands" :lol: 8) 

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRR baby


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Deadly Snakes*

strangely enough having vens (that i dont have)
keeps females away aswell????
some anyways.


----------



## zulu (Jun 27, 2006)

mauesha said:


> zulu said:
> 
> 
> > mauesha said:
> ...


 HaHa you dont want to cuddle the bunny rabbit,you want a pussy  :lol:


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: Deadly Snakes*

Lol Zulu,

Sdaji if i wasn't already in love with vens i would be after looking at those adder pics, stunning.

AND Thor1 does it really help you pick up chicks????? My pythons scare the hell out of my female friends and more so boyfriends that if i brought hom an elapid i'm sure i'd be well onto my way of being the aussie version of Bridget Jones. That still won't make me give up my dream of owning a Copperhead though.

Simone.


----------



## Glimmerman (Jun 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: Deadly Snakes*



> aussie version of Bridget Jones



:lol: PMSL - With a label like that n u still want a Copperhead. You are game. :wink:


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: Deadly Snakes*

Hahahaha yeah glimmerman i figure it can't get any worse hahahahaha, the one that braves the Copperhead will be the one!!!!! :wink:

Simone.


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: Deadly Snakes*

simone i dont always let all the girls hold my snakes.
and i mean that in a herpy way!!
some chicks (eg day olds) generally come home with me in groups to spend time 
with me and my babies.
and one day i will own a red belly.
the ven snake one.


----------



## AustHerps (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: Deadly Snakes*



Thor1 said:


> simone i dont always let all the girls hold my snakes.
> and i mean that in a herpy way!!
> some chicks (eg day olds) generally come home with me in groups to spend time
> with me and my babies.
> ...



If you have a herpy snake, perhaps you should have a doctor check it out? :roll:  

Hmmm why to keep vens?

I keep mine because of the absolute awe and admiration I have for them. 

They are evolutionary genius! 

Don't get me wrong, I love pythons, and other non-venomous herps, but nothing gets my heart up more (animal wise peoples!!) than relocating a bloody aggro brown who wants to kiss me. Of all the animals we're allowed to keep, my favourite colouration is that of an inland taipan coming up to winter 

As for using them to 'pick up chicks', well, i'm partnered up already... but that said, only my closer friends (other than those here on these forums) know that I keep reptiles  :wink: 

Why do I keep them? Because they're amazing, fascinating, awe-inspiring animals 

Cheers,
Aaron.


----------



## Hickson (Jun 28, 2006)

mauesha said:


> I'm relatively new to this community and was wondering why people keep venomous/deadly snakes? Surely you cant hold them and give them cuddles etc?



While seversal people have answered the question from their point of view (fascination, beauty, pick up chicks etc.), no-one has addressed the rationale behind the question.

As it is phrased, the question implies that animals are kept as pets so they can be held and cuddled. This line of thinking is a result of the the keeping of traditional pets like dogs and cats, and even tam birds. These animals enjoy human companionship and can be quite affectionate.

Many people assume that the only reason to keep pets is because they can be affectionate, and former members of this site got upset when we told them that their hatchling python would never "love" them.

Snakes are wild animals. They may be kept as pets, but they are not pets.



Hix


----------



## Nagraj (Jun 28, 2006)

Hix said:


> They may be kept as pets, but they are not pets.




Ummmm
:?:


----------



## Rennie (Jul 1, 2006)

*RE: Re: Deadly Snakes*

Maybe that should've been worded "They may be kept as pets, but they are not domesticated" but I knew what you meant


----------



## elapid68 (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: Deadly Snakes*

Hey Sdaji, 
re your adder shots, no-one likes a show off :lol: :lol: :lol: 
seriously, they are very stunning shots, well done.


----------



## spotty (Jul 2, 2006)

keeping a deadly snake is not much different than keeping a pitbull or a dingo cross, i mean what happens if you get attacked by one of them


----------



## Hickson (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: Deadly Snakes*



Rennie said:


> Maybe that should've been worded "They may be kept as pets, but they are not domesticated" but I knew what you meant



I thought about wording it that way, but decided not to. You got the idea though. Pets are domesticated, and reptiles are not. They may tame down and become handleable, even friendly, but they are still wild animals. To paraphrase what I said, they may be kept as pets, treated like pets, and considered pets. But they're not.



Hix


----------



## micko (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Deadly Snakes*

every animal was wild and undomesticated once upon a time......


----------



## Ricko (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Deadly Snakes*

Spotty any dog can attack not just the one or two specific breeds.


----------



## newtosnakes (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Deadly Snakes*

sdaji, show us the Djarra's, if they don't make anyone fall in love with elapids nothing will.


----------

